

Microsoft makes in profit what Google makes in revenue - oxyona
http://paul.kedrosky.com/archives/2007/10/26/facebook_aside.html

======
sadiq
That it does, on the whole.

For the business units that directly compete with Google, how does it perform?

Much of that profitability are the cashcows that are Windows and Office.

~~~
axod
ie the things that are dying out...

In time the O/S will be pretty irrelevant - like desktop software.

